# car insurance inquiry



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

Dear friends,

I was wondering could anyone give me some information regarding car insurance.Many years ago whilst i was in saudi arabia as a child i thought that their was in fact no insurance and that any accident was to be fixed or remedied by the driver himself,regardless of blame.

Of course this may have been fictional in my own mind for what ever reason but as i am considering moving to dubai i would appreciate some advice on the same in relation too---

1. If insurance is needed at all?
2. How are premiums calculated?
3. If so ,is it expensive?
4. Are their any regulations regarding foreigners?

thanks for your help.


----------



## Iain McIntyre (Jan 25, 2012)

*Hi*

Car insurance in Dubai is required premium depends on your car and no claims discount accrued here a UAE drivers license would also be required,<snip>



meade said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I was wondering could anyone give me some information regarding car insurance.Many years ago whilst i was in saudi arabia as a child i thought that their was in fact no insurance and that any accident was to be fixed or remedied by the driver himself,regardless of blame.
> 
> ...


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

Iain McIntyre said:


> Car insurance in Dubai is required premium depends on your car and no claims discount accrued here a UAE drivers license would also be required, if you need any other info please get in touch.


Thanks iain , 
I was not all together sure about my own license and its uses in UAE.So is it possible for me to drive on a uk licence or do i have to do the test all over again ??

If so,

1.Is it a difficult process to organise?
2.Does it take long?
3.Do i have to get lessons(god for bid)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

With a UK licence you won`t need any lessons you`ll just get issued a UAE Licence. At the start you`ll need an International licence to drive ahire car until you get your Uae Licence.


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

*driving inquiry*



Felixtoo2 said:


> With a UK licence you won`t need any lessons you`ll just get issued a UAE Licence. At the start you`ll need an International licence to drive ahire car until you get your Uae Licence.


Where do i get an international license?,are they given out with car hire or do i have to apply before i come.Of course i wll have to come to dubai for probably a month to look for a property so i will need a hire car before ill need a full licence.

can you advise
m


----------



## Iain McIntyre (Jan 25, 2012)

The only other thing worth mentioning in addition to Felixtoo comments is that even with a hire car once your residency visa is issued you will need a UAE license to be legal on the road.



Felixtoo2 said:


> With a UK licence you won`t need any lessons you`ll just get issued a UAE Licence. At the start you`ll need an International licence to drive ahire car until you get your Uae Licence.


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

Iain McIntyre said:


> The only other thing worth mentioning in addition to Felixtoo comments is that even with a hire car once your residency visa is issued you will need a UAE license to be legal on the road.


Dear Iain,

i see what you mean ,thanks for that again.

m


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You can get an international licence application form at any post office in your home country.


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You can get an international licence application form at any post office in your home country.


thanks Iain,

thats brilliant.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Europcar and Hertz did not want to see my international license. German license was fine.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

But does a German licence entitle you to drive here? I wouldn`t think so, you may be driving with no insurance in that case.


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

DubaiTom said:


> Europcar and Hertz did not want to see my international license. German license was fine.


Thanks for your help tom,much appreciated.

m


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> But does a German licence entitle you to drive here? I wouldn`t think so, you may be driving with no insurance in that case.


Thats a very good point ,ill have to look into it..............

....

m


----------

